# Fyi



## Reagan

Hi, how does one say: "for your information" in Italian?

Reagan


----------



## stanfal

Per tua / vostra informazione. 
S.


----------



## GavinW

Hi Reagan,

Welcome to the forum!
If you mean the phrase in a sort of "sarcastic" way (to make a point which you think the other person hasn't understood, and to tell them something you think they should already know), then the phrase is, I believe: "Per la tua norma e regola,....".


----------



## pangelo

GavinW said:


> Hi Reagan,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> If you mean the phrase in a sort of "sarcastic" way (to make a point which you think the other person hasn't understood, and to tell them something you think they should already know), then the phrase is, I believe: "Per la tua norma e regola,....".


Hi Gavinw,
just for a little correction: the correct phrase is "Per tua norma e regola" ;-)
Ciao,
Pier Angelo


----------



## mateintwo

stanfal said:


> Per tua / vostra informazione.
> S.


 
Maybe I am nitpicking but isn't the defintite article mandatory in this phrase, thus
*per la vostra informazione *


----------



## Saoul

No mateintwo, it is not, in this case. This is a set phrase, so it is always: "Per (aggettivo possessivo) informazione".
No article.
I hope this helps
Saoul


----------



## GavinW

pangelo said:


> Hi Gavinw,
> just for a little correction: the correct phrase is "Per tua norma e regola" ;-)
> Ciao,
> Pier Angelo


 
 Thanks!


----------



## pandina77

una mia cliente dall'Inghilterra, mi ha risposto ad una e.mail con una sigla:

FYI

secondo me vuol dire for your... e poi non so...


----------



## valy822

_For your information_ potrebbe aver senso?


----------



## TrentinaNE

valy822 said:


> _For your information  _ potrebbe aver senso?


I have read that some people consider FYI to be peremptory or snotty, but I often use it in e-mails to colleagues or friends in the sense of "just letting you know, in case you weren't already aware."   

Elisabetta


----------



## valy822

Grazie Elisabetta per la conferma.


----------



## lsp

TrentinaNE said:


> I have read that some people consider FYI to be peremptory or snotty, but I often use it in e-mails to colleagues or friends in the sense of "just letting you know, in case you weren't already aware."
> 
> Elisabetta


peremptory or snotty - ugh, really?! Why is that? Seems like a nasty way to overanalyze an attempt to share information.


----------



## TrentinaNE

I agree, lsp.  I can't remember who shared that insight with me, but I think it was in response to my using FYI in a post here.  Apparently, some people automatically read it with a snotty, hands-on-hips intonation, "Wellllll, for *your* information..."   

Elisabetta


----------



## Alxmrphi

Maybe it's just us Brits who think it's snotty then
Seeing as you two are both from America.

It's as Trentina put it.. it's, well, from what we know of it, it's what you say when someone, hmm, hard to describe, best to write an example.

Mary : Where are you going?

Joan : To the party, aren't you coming?

Mary: Well, I thought you said you didn't want to go because you didn't have a boy to go with you?

Joan: Well *cocky hair fling* for YOUR information I do! (abruptly leaves)

Snotty


----------



## lsp

Alex_Murphy said:


> Maybe it's just us Brits who think it's snotty then
> Seeing as you two are both from America.
> 
> It's as Trentina put it.. it's, well, from what we know of it, it's what you say when someone, hmm, hard to describe, best to write an example.
> 
> Mary : Where are you going?
> 
> Joan : To the party, aren't you coming?
> 
> Mary: Well, I thought you said you didn't want to go because you didn't have a boy to go with you?
> 
> Joan: Well *cocky hair fling* for YOUR information I do! (abruptly leaves)
> 
> Snotty


I guess like anything else it depends on the delivery and what you know of the deliverer. I use it to forward interesting trade publications to my staff, to update my boss on milestone events in a project so he doesn't have to get a zillion emails a day that are more granular than he needs to see, and so on. I feel comfortable assuming they appreciate the FYI as helpful. I can use it to be snotty, too – like a lot of other expressions, tones, and facial expressions, but I usually don't, so people know that when they draw their conclusions about my intent.


----------



## Alxmrphi

But if you send someone an email, isn't it pretty obvious it's for their information?

To me it's like calling someone and announcing that you would like to speak to them (when the phonecall is pretty obvious of that)

Maybe because I think of it like that, then I only really see the relavence of the snotty way to use it, but I think it's an American thing and I probably don't understand it very much.


----------



## lsp

Alex_Murphy said:


> But if you send someone an email, isn't it pretty obvious it's for their information?
> 
> To me it's like calling someone and announcing that you would like to speak to them (when the phonecall is pretty obvious of that)
> 
> Maybe because I think of it like that, then I only really see the relavence of the snotty way to use it, but I think it's an American thing and I probably don't understand it very much.


If I'm forwarding an article, I sometimes have no comment to add, but feel it's ruder to send someting without any message, especially if no particular action is required from the reader. Have you ever noticed that when people are called on (in class, in an audience-participation segment, and so on) how many people start with "Yes, I was wondering," "I wanted to ask," etc. It's a buffer. 

IMHO, it's often just snotty people who jump to project snottiness on something so simple and well-intended. (I don't mean you, so don't go there ) OK, that's it for me on this one!


----------



## TrentinaNE

As I mentioned above, in my circles, FYI is shorthand for "just letting you know, in case you weren't already aware -- thought you might be interested." Without the FYI, the reader would likely infer that _*I*_ assumed s/he absolutely _hadn't_ known the info already (and could be insulted by that inference), and/or might wonder why I was sending the info (because I haven't explicitly requested a follow-up).  

Elisabetta


----------



## Alxmrphi

The part about using it as a buffer and it's not as rude to include something, makes perfect sense, I'm never in a situation to do that (Yay go unemployed!) so that's why I didn't think of that example, 

Works fine though.


----------



## pimpiepooh

So "FYI" has the same meaning of our "P.C." (per conoscenza)... Isn't it? If I misunderstood, please correct me 
If so, in Italy it's common used also in formal business letters, I don't understand why British people consider this snotty... What a strange thing!


----------



## m*an

For Your Information


----------



## Gioppino

For Your Interest/Information


----------



## alaskansumo

Ciao amici. Ecco mio primo post, e vi apprezzo tanto per aiutarmi.

Allora, c'e' una abbreviazione in italiano per questa frase, come in inglese "FYI"? O forse gli italiani sanno questa forma gia'?

Grazie ancora per la vostra aiuta. Per favore, ditemmi anche di miei sbagli, grazie!

Ciao tutti,

Gerry


----------



## effeundici

alaskansumo said:


> Ciao amici. Ecco mio primo post, e vi apprezzo tanto per aiutarmi.
> 
> Allora, c'e' una abbreviazione in italiano per questa frase, come in inglese "FYI"? _Secondo me no_
> 
> O forse gli italiani conoscono sanno già questa forma gia'? No,non la usano
> 
> Grazie ancora per ilvostro aiuto la vostra aiuta. Per favore, ditemmi anche di dei miei sbagli, grazie!
> 
> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Gerry


----------



## alaskansumo

Grazie!  Ciao!


----------



## serif-m

I don't think it's a British or an American thing. FYI can be snotty to Americans as well. As Elisabetta said, it's all about delivery and context. Generally speaking, it's just to make someone aware of something, so P.C. - per conoscenza, sounds like an accurate translation. 

HOWEVER, if you're using it to contrast something someone else said "FYI, I never asked for your help," it can be snotty. Let's just say the phrase isn't snotty itself, but it's often used for snotty purposes.


----------



## breezeofwater

Salve!
"P.C." (per conoscenza) è una sigla abbastanza usuata in italiano?
Chiunque sarebbe ciò che significa?
Grazie.
BW


----------



## Gianfry

breezeofwater said:


> Salve!
> "P.C." (per conoscenza) è una sigla abbastanza usuata in italiano?
> Chiunque sarebbe ciò che significa?
> Grazie.
> BW


Take a look at this thread.

Back to FYI...
The Italian form "Per tua informazione" is definitely snotty.


----------



## breezeofwater

Grazie Gianfry.
P.C. di tutti voi: 
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/italian_to_english/business_commerce_general/2652883-pc_per_conoscenza.html#5927774

BW


----------



## london calling

Gianfry said:


> Take a look at this thread.
> 
> Back to FYI...
> The Italian form "Per tua informazione" is definitely snotty.


In an e-mail I don't consider it snotty at all, but if someone said it to me I might get angry (depending on the context and tone, of course). In an e-mail it's just a way of saying, read it, the information it contains might be useful, but don't worry, you don't have to act on it, that's somebody else's job! I like it when I get e-mails like that. The ones I don't like are "per competenza" : for your action.


----------



## Gianfry

london calling said:


> In an e-mail I don't consider it snotty at all, but if someone said it to me I might get angry (depending on the context and tone, of course). In an e-mail it's just a way of saying, read it, the information it contains might be useful, but don't worry, you don't have to act on it, that's somebody else's job! I like it when I get e-mails like that. The ones I don't like are "per competenza" : for your action.


Non so cosa vi dite fra colleghi nelle vostre mail di lavoro 
Comunque è vero, pensavo a quella espressione quando qualcuno te lo dice _vis à vis_...


----------



## Enigmista

I personally use this expression ...and I often use it in e-mails

I agree with London that is not necessarily snotty all the times..it just depends on the content of the mail

I usually write also: *FYA* (For your attention)


----------



## King Crimson

london calling said:


> In an e-mail I don't consider it snotty at all, but if someone said it to me I might get angry (depending on the context and tone, of course). In an e-mail it's just a way of saying, read it, the information it contains might be useful, but don't worry, you don't have to act on it, that's somebody else's job! I like it when I get e-mails like that. The ones I don't like are "per competenza" : for your action.


 
I've got a query on your post LC: is "for your action" as popular as "for your information" (if context requires it, of course) among native speakers or, at least, would it be understood correctly? I ask this because in emails I've often come across FYI but never found "for your action" (or FYA).


----------



## london calling

King Crimson said:


> I've got a query on your post LC: is "for your action" as popular as "for your information" (if context requires it, of course) among native speakers or, at least, would it be understood correctly? I ask this because in emails I've often come across FYI but never found "for your action" (or FYA).


I'll be honest with you: I have only seen "for action" written by non-native speakers. FYA (for your action) is the way it should be said, but the problem with this is that it means several different things (see here), including "for your attention" and a few things which should be avoided (e.g. f**k you all) which freedictionary doesn't mention.

I work for an Italian company, which means people mostly write to me in Italian (_per competenza_) or in "inglese maccheronico" (_for action_) and our foreign suppliers wouldn't dare write me an e-mail "for your action", given I represent the Customer!


----------



## Enigmista

London do you think that (_for your attention_) should be avoided ??

I don't think so...I think it is a possible meaning and it is widely used in business context and or e-mails

_For your action_ is proper as well obviously


----------



## london calling

Enigmista said:


> London do you think that (_for your attention_) should be avoided ?? No.
> 
> I don't think so...I think it is a possible meaning and it is widely used in  business contexts and e-mails I didn't say it wasn't....
> 
> _For your action_ is correct as well obviously


No, not at all, but the problem is that FYA is open to interpretation! It's probably better to write the expressions out in full, to avoid any misunderstandings. F_or your attention_ and _for your action_ mean slightly different things, really. _For your attention_ is similar to _for your information_, although it requires you to act on the information you have been given, but _for your action_ is stronger, it demands action on your part: it means "do something about this, fast!", more or less.


----------



## Enigmista

Ah Ok LOndon...sottoscrivo la tua analisi..la pensiamo allo stesso modo


----------



## tsoapm

serif-m said:


> HOWEVER, if you're using it to contrast something someone else said "FYI, I never asked for your help," it can be snotty. Let's just say the phrase isn't snotty itself, but it's often used for snotty purposes.



Qui andrebbe meglio _per la cronaca_ magari?


----------



## Gianfry

TSoaPM said:


> Qui andrebbe meglio _per la cronaca_ magari?


Absolutely!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

lsp said:


> I use it to forward interesting trade publications to my staff...



It is normally used almost universally to mean "No action required. This is only for your information."


----------



## london calling

AlabamaBoy said:


> It is normally used almost universally to mean "No action required. This is only for your information."


'Swhat I said before, innit!

Seriously, you're quite right to underline that because it's very true and moreover is also true of the Italian "per informazione". 

As I mentioned before, it's "per competenza" (FOR YOUR ACTION) e-mails that worry me!


----------

